# Game Warden Ticket



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I got my first today after operating a boat for over 50 years. We were returning to the ramp from my cabin in Baffin when he stopped us. He saw that we had bags and boxes with clothes, garbage and tackle tied down all over the boat. He asked to see our fire extinguisher and life preservers. The preservers were in a bow compartment that was covered by large garbage bags. After seeing the extinguisher he still wanted to see the life preservers. He said to wait while he took a photo of the boat with the bags. Then he said they had to be readily accesible so I said I would time how long it took to get them out. It took less than 80 seconds. Now this is on a boat that is foam filled and will float without the plugs being in. Then he checked the fish, but never ask for our licenses. So I got a ticket because it took less than 80 seconds to get the life preservers out. Except for that he was very pleasant as are most game wardens. I just think his assesment was wrong.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

well......how was the fishing?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I can sympathize with you, but if you ever need 'em, what's the odds you are going to have eighty seconds to play with?


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Now youve done it. Your never gonna the worms back in the can!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

alot can happen in 80 seconds, smile and consider it lesson learned........take it up with the judge, if you lose again, just walk away.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I know that in our near miss five years ago, we went from normal to swamped in seconds. I had less than 10 seconds to get life vests passed out before one of the people on board panicked and jumped up. He didn't capsize us but absolutely could have with the weight shift. If he had, only three vests were out for five people.

It sucks you got a ticket but you don't have 80 seconds to get life jackets out in an emergency.



dwilliams35 said:


> I can sympathize with you, but if you ever need 'em, what's the odds you are going to have eighty seconds to play with?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I got a warning once in my johnboat because I had my life preserver (or the throwable) under the anchor. 

GW said that if it was under the anchor, it was not readily accessible.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

My boat can't swamp. It has no sides. It won't sink. It is foam filled and will float without the plugs. What else might happen in less than 80 seconds short of being washed overboard. Five seconds would be too long in that case, but if the water is that rough they should already be being worn.


----------



## Jampilot (Jun 28, 2008)

I know "readily accessible" is a term left to individual interpritation. In an emergency situation you don't 80 seconds to get to your life jackets. You're lucky if you have 10 sec. I am in the same situation you are. Having the boat loaded down with stuff to carry back and forth to the cabin. The boat can get pretty crowded at times. I usually have my life jackets under the console. Sorry about the ticket though.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the theory is........... that if the boat swamps/wrecks/flips /sinks......the lifejackets will float free.......or at least can be grabbed quickly..........same for throwable BTW

also , they really frown if they are still in their nifty factory plastic bag that keeps them minty fresh......


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

80 seconds is kind of ambiguous. i think the guy was kinda being a dick, but they see more floating dead bodies than me...


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I feel for you but a situation can get FUBAR'ed in a blink of an eye and you may have less than eighty seconds to react.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

been in a boat in the surf and a rogue big arse wave brought water in and over the gunwhale and my friend over and out of the boat. i think the GW is in the business of saving lives. sorry you got a ticket, but try and think of it as a positive and keep the flotation handy.


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

im sorry but i feel the same way about life jackets as i do seat belts i know they save lives but it should be my choice to wear or not to wear not the governments


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I have an ideal, why not just wear them when running. After having a near accident with a broken steering cable some years ago I always use my kill switch and wear a inflatable in the summer and a type III in the winter which has the added advantage of keeping you warm in the winter. Accidents happen in the blink of an eye, wearing them may save a life, possibly your own. The kill switch that I was using kept me from being thrown completely out of the boat, it was attached to the ring on my life vest I had on that day, I believe I saved myself that day by using these two simple safety devices.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sow Trout said:


> My boat can't swamp. It has no sides. It won't sink. It is foam filled and will float without the plugs. What else might happen in less than 80 seconds short of being washed overboard. Five seconds would be too long in that case, but if the water is that rough they should already be being worn.


 Does it run on gasoline? Is it flammable?


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

specktout said:


> I have an ideal, why not just wear them when running. After having a near accident with a broken steering cable some years ago I always use my kill switch and wear a inflatable in the summer and a type III in the winter which has the added advantage of keeping you warm in the winter. Accidents happen in the blink of an eye, wearing them may save a life, possibly your own. The kill switch that I was using kept me from being thrown completely out of the boat, it was attached to the ring on my life vest I had on that day, I believe I saved myself that day by using these two simple safety devices.


X2
Had a friend thrown from a boat when he clipped an unseen stump
in Lake Conroe life jacket and kill switch saved him.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Next time ask him if he has any idea how much weight it would take to sink either one of ya'll!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Great situation for the GW to explain why 80 seconds is not good enough and give a warning ticket.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

For $50 you can get an inflatable PFD the you wear like a fanny pack. Mine is so comfortable, I have caught myself in the truck with it still on.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I've worked more than a few boat accidents in my carreer and have drug more than my share of bodies out of the water in that time frame. I know that you "know" the Game Warden did his job correctly in this situation. We have a little thing called "due process" in this great state of ours. It's available to you and everybody else accused of a misdemeanor crime like you described in the original post. Go for it. Or,..........you could "man up" and admit you screwed up instead of insinuating that the warden was wrong and crying about it on the WWW. You said you have been operatng boats for 50 years to date. Why not follow the rules / laws , stay safe and be able to join us at another gathering or tackle swap?:headknock:headknock:headknock Wow, H/U


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

we all want law enforcement to do their job ... until they're doing it on us.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I'm with you sowtrout.. that was a chicken chit ticket and you and I know it.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sow Trout said:


> My boat can't swamp. It has no sides. It won't sink. It is foam filled and will float without the plugs. What else might happen in less than 80 seconds short of being washed overboard. Five seconds would be too long in that case, but if the water is that rough they should already be being worn.


It could sink, &/or explode if your foam filled floatie is engulfed in flames with bags of garbage burning on top of your life jacket hatch. My GPS read a water temp of 45 degrees yesterday. I'm a good swimmer, although not sure how far I could go before hypothermia set in. They apparently saw the potential danger to you & your crew even if you failed to. They're just doing their job keeping things safer. I'd bet $ the next trip back from your camp you will be wearing the PFD's if not readilly accessible. I'd pay the ticket & move on...lesson learned. Maybe your fine will enable these guys to get a raise this year. :wink:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It could sink, &/or explode if your foam filled floatie is engulfed in flames with bags of garbage burning on top of your life jacket hatch. My GPS read a water temp of 45 degrees yesterday. I'm a good swimmer, although not sure how far I could go before hypothermia set in. They apparently saw the potential danger to you & your crew even if you failed to. They're just doing their job keeping things safer. I'd bet $ the next trip back from your camp you will be wearing the PFD's if not readilly accessible. I'd pay the ticket & move on...lesson learned. Maybe your fine will enable these guys to get a raise this year. :wink:


could I drive down to the bay right now, put only my speedo on and start swimming across the bay and die of hypothermia if I wanted to? Would I get a ticket for that? What's the difference than choosing to possibly fall in the water off a sinking boat without a pfd either?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> *could I drive down to the bay right now, put only my speedo on and start swimming across the bay and die of hypothermia if I wanted to? Would I get a ticket for that?* What's the difference than choosing to possibly fall in the water off a sinking boat without a pfd either?


no, you'd get taken to the psych ward at utmb, and then they'd talk to you for a long time and then give you a bunch of pretty little colorful pills to take.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> could I drive down to the bay right now, put only my speedo on and start swimming across the bay and die of hypothermia if I wanted to? Would I get a ticket for that? What's the difference than choosing to possibly fall in the water off a sinking boat without a pfd either?


Because when you have an accident...they are the ones who have to come and search for your body and fill out the paperwork. Probably a very unenjoyable experience. I bet they fish more bodies out of the water due to accidents than to people intentionally drowning themselves.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> could I drive down to the bay right now, put only my speedo on and start swimming across the bay and die of hypothermia if I wanted to? Would I get a ticket for that? What's the difference than choosing to possibly fall in the water off a sinking boat without a pfd either?


no ticket its not against the...

oh you cant have the plastic wrapper on pfd's either...lol
if it has plastic on it .. it doesnt count as a pfd according to the coast guard...luckily i had 2 old ones with no plastic


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Sow Trout said:


> *I got my first today after operating a boat for over 50 years.* We were returning to the ramp from my cabin in Baffin when he stopped us. He saw that we had bags and boxes with clothes, garbage and tackle tied down all over the boat. He asked to see our fire extinguisher and life preservers. The preservers were in a bow compartment that was covered by large garbage bags. After seeing the extinguisher he still wanted to see the life preservers. He said to wait while he took a photo of the boat with the bags. Then he said they had to be readily accesible so I said I would time how long it took to get them out. It took less than 80 seconds. Now this is on a boat that is foam filled and will float without the plugs being in. Then he checked the fish, but never ask for our licenses. So I got a ticket because it took less than 80 seconds to get the life preservers out. Except for that he was very pleasant as are most game wardens. I just think his assesment was wrong.


The GW thought you were long over due for one and wanted to try out his new pen he got for Christmas,..:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> could I drive down to the bay right now, put only my speedo on and start swimming across the bay and die of hypothermia if I wanted to? Would I get a ticket for that? What's the difference than choosing to possibly fall in the water off a sinking boat without a pfd either?


Its not against the law. In fact you might even get a big reward to do it. Let us know when you are going to try so we can video it.:rotfl:

By the way somebody has to say it. The Titanic was also unsinkable.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Fight it ...

Be very nice in Kennedy Co court though ....

Ask the judge where it says there is a time limit ...

Also tell him, you were not in a hurry, and if it were an emergency, the trashwould be out of the way in a matter of 3 seconds ....

Timing it was useless, as if you would have gone full force, you would of been cited for littering, as the trash would of been in the bay.

He knows you proably don't have time to fight it, and will just pay it ..... but if we continue to let them go un-challenged, they will continue to try to generate revenue from those of us that are legal.

If they want to write a ticket, they need to be more specific in the manual.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> could I drive down to the bay right now, put only my speedo on and start swimming across the bay and die of hypothermia if I wanted to? Would I get a ticket for that? What's the difference than choosing to possibly fall in the water off a sinking boat without a pfd either?


Sure...there are not laws in place to protect you from being a complete idiot. There are laws in place to protect boaters, their passengers, & everyone else out on the water. Post speedo pics for further entertainment. Your above post was just downright silly.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

The thing I think thereal is is not the 80 seconds, which by the way is 10 eternities when you have a fire or something on board and the panic sets in, but the Panic that can set in when something happens like a fire. Yeah it probably would have been better and gottne the point across by writing you a warning, but it is what it is.

I have gotten to where I wear my inflatable all the time now, especially if boat is moving. I also use my kill switch. I use the kill switch because I don't the boat to leave my butt behind. 

Again I believe a warning would have served better, but you can take it up with the judge. Bet the judge says "The fine will be ....... Have a nice day."


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

How did the ticket make anyone safer? Just askin'


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sure...there are not laws in place to protect you from being a complete idiot. There are laws in place to protect boaters, their passengers, & everyone else out on the water. *Post speedo pics for further entertainment*. Your above post was just downright silly.


no, please don't.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sure...there are not laws in place to protect you from being a complete idiot. There are laws in place to protect boaters, their passengers, & everyone else out on the water. Post speedo pics for further entertainment. Your above post was just downright silly.


Now where did I put my sharpened sticks for my eyes ?


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

*How did the ticket make anyone safer? Just askin' *
It's called a consequence and helps you think about what you did or didn't do next time.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

it's a nanny state... create a law for all passengers to wear a pfd while moving at all times or you're left for interpretation and discrimination every time one of those chicken chit tickets are written.. they did it with seatbelts in cars. So yall want to see me in a speedo? :rotfl: Hey sowtrout, go fight the ticket in court wearing only a speedo, tell him you're in the polar bear club too... LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

then call it what it is - a random boating tax. pay it or fight it, and then move on.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> it's a nanny state... create a law for all passengers to wear a pfd while moving at all times or you're left for interpretation and discrimination every time one of those chicken chit tickets are written.. they did it with seatbelts in cars. *So yall want to see me in a speedo?* :rotfl: Hey sowtrout, go fight the ticket in court wearing only a speedo, tell him you're in the polar bear club too... LOL


No just want to see you swimming in the bay. Can you do it Thursday?


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Pocboy said:


> *How did the ticket make anyone safer? Just askin' *
> It's called a consequence and helps you think about what you did or didn't do next time.


He had the required equipment.

On the state operated ferry boats, the life jackets are in a large box with a heavy lid in one place on the boat, no way a small kid could get there and open the lid if needed, let alone in 10 seconds or less. But, that is ok. Why? On large vessels, there is often a huge space between life jacket stations (much larger than the length of a small bay boat) and that is ok. What is the difference?

Seems to me this is just more government helping the citizens out of their money. No real purpose served. Having the jacket is required, wearing it for an adult is not. What ever happened to personal choice and personal responsibility? The man had what was required by law. No reason to force him to pay money. I'm not sure there was a clear violation of any law.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> He had the required equipment.
> 
> On the state operated ferry boats, the life jackets are in a large box with a heavy lid in one place on the boat, no way a small kid could get there and open the lid if needed, let alone in 10 seconds or less. But, that is ok. Why? On large vessels, there is often a huge space between life jacket stations (much larger than the length of a small bay boat) and that is ok. What is the difference?
> 
> Seems to me this is just more government helping the citizens out of their money. No real purpose served. Having the jacket is required, wearing it for an adult is not. What ever happened to personal choice and personal responsibility? The man had what was required by law. No reason to force him to pay money. *I'm not sure there was a clear violation of any law.*


But what you think don't matter. Its what the GW and the Judge thinks that matters.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

the GW was doing his job in a cordial manner. his assessment was right, imo. he was protecting and serving and penalized you for being - in his opinion - unsafe by not keeping the floats readily accessible. and imo, being where you described isn't exactly readily accessible and certainly not as accessible as they could have been.

btw, i wear my pfd when running. several things can go wrong, go wrong quickly, and end up badly.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Bobby said:


> But what you think don't matter. Its what the GW and the Judge thinks that matters.


Well, I disagree, and feel that it is because people feel that what you wrote is ok, that we have many of the problems we have today.

What we as citizens think does matter! We need to stand up and make our voices heard or we will continue to see more bad laws and poor interpretations of the bad laws.sad2sm

America used to be the home of the free.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> the GW was doing his job in a cordial manner. his assessment was right, imo. he was protecting and serving and penalized you for being - in his opinion - unsafe by not keeping the floats readily accessible. and imo, being where you described isn't exactly readily accessible and certainly not as accessible as they could have been.
> 
> btw, i wear my pfd when running. several things can go wrong, go wrong quickly, and end up badly.


yes, we all need protection from ourselves


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> Well, I disagree, and feel that it is because people feel that what you wrote is ok, that we have many of the problems we have today.
> 
> What we as citizens think does matter! We need to stand up and make our voices heard or we will continue to see more bad laws and poor interpretations of the bad laws.sad2sm
> 
> America used to be the home of the free.


Times change. Like I told you before "Run for office and make changes".

How many of the lawmakers do you think are reading the stuff you write on these message boards?



InfamousJ said:


> yes, we all need protection from ourselves


Some do. Something about a flagpole and a drunk?:rotfl:


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Times change. Like I told you before "Run for office and make changes".
> 
> How many of the lawmakers do you think are reading the stuff you write on these message boards?


If only it was that simple. How many law makers care about or read anything that the citizens write. Heck, they don't even read the laws they pass. Sad.......

Since you seem to have all the answers, why don't you come up with a real solution to the problem of bad laws and improper enforcement?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the law says:



TPWD said:


> § 31.066. Life Preserving Devices
> (a)
> A motorboat must have at least one life preserver, life belt, ring buoy, or other device of the sort prescribed by the regulations of the commandant of the Coast Guard for each person on board, so placed as to be readily accessible.
> (b)
> ...


there is no definition for "readily accessible" - there's your out, go fight it.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> the law says:
> 
> there is no definition for "readily accessible" - there's your out, go fight it.


Good start, is there a definition section somewhere in the code book that describes readily accessible?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> If only it was that simple. How many law makers care about or read anything that the citizens write. Heck, they don't even read the laws they pass. Sad.......
> 
> *Since you seem to have all the answers, why don't you come up with a real solution to the problem of bad laws and improper enforcement?*


Where do you get that I have all the answers from. I just think you are wasting your time and mine complaining on these boards about something you want even try to change yourself. Run for office and make changes. If not that vote the ones that are in office out and get someone who you think can handle the job in.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

On The Hook said:


> Well, I disagree, and feel that it is because people feel that what you wrote is ok, that we have many of the problems we have today.
> 
> What we as citizens think does matter! We need to stand up and make our voices heard or we will continue to see more bad laws and poor interpretations of the bad laws.sad2sm
> 
> America used to be the home of the free.


if you ever feel that you've been wronged, then fight it.

_a nation of sheep will beget a government of wolves. - _edward r. murrow



InfamousJ said:


> yes, we all need protection from ourselves


i was running with scissors yesterday, but don't tell anyone.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> Good start, is there a definition section somewhere in the code book that describes readily accessible?


googling, Pennsylvania guidelines show this:


> Wearable type life jackets must be "*readily accessible*," which means that the PFDs are stowed where they can be easily reached, or that they are out in the open ready for wear.


Washington shows this:


> *Readily accessible,* which means you are able to put the life jacket on quickly in an emergency.


Florida:


> Readily accessible means you must be able to put the PFD on in a reasonable amount of time in an emergency (vessel sinking, on fire, etc.);


Haven't found Texas yet... bet it is the same.. now what is "reasonable time" defined as? A game wardens guess for the day?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> if you ever feel that you've been wronged, then fight it.
> 
> _a nation of sheep will beget a government of wolves. - _edward r. murrow
> 
> *i was running with scissors yesterday, but don't tell anyone*.


I call BS on that. Your too big to run.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_br_l2000_0001.pdf

readily accessible is mentioned two times in this act.. not defined by a time limit.



> *
> § 175.19 Stowage
> *(a) No person may use a recreational boat unless each Type I, II, or III PFD required by § 175.15 of this part, or equivalent type allowed by § 175.17 of this part, is readily accessible.


Fight it, don't give in


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> yes, we all need protection from ourselves


i'm for freedom as much, or more, than you may realize. but i also think that some laws save lives, such as this law. the risks you take with your own life is one thing. but as operator of the boat - particularly with other people onboard - is something else. i go so far as to tell the people coming on my boat where the PFD's are located.

i understand that there is a fine line between liberty and safety/security. but there are some irresponsible boaters out there who i'd hope that GW's would try and instill some sense of safety to.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Where do you get that I have all the answers from. I just think you are wasting your time and mine complaining on these boards about something you want even try to change yourself. Run for office and make changes. If not that vote the ones that are in office out and get someone who you think can handle the job in.


There you go again. More answers.... Don't waste your time, stop reading the posts. I don't feel like my time is wasted discussing issues that are relevant to me. Everything starts somewhere and that is usually at the bottom, in some obscure place then gets some momentum and goes on to the next level. That is why things get cussed and discussed.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

can't we all just get along,..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Ahhhhhh... department of labor 

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=25159



> *Response:* In accordance with 29 CFR 1910.399, _Readily accessible_ is defined as "*capable of being reached quickly for operation*, renewal, or inspections, *without requiring those to* whom ready access is requisite to climb over or *remove obstacles* or to resort to portable ladders, chairs, etc."


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> There you go again. More answers.... Don't waste your time, stop reading the posts. I don't feel like my time is wasted discussing issues that are relevant to me. Everything starts somewhere and that is usually at the bottom, in some obscure place then gets some momentum and goes on to the next level. That is why things get cussed and discussed.


So how many laws have you got changed doing it this way?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

DANO said:


> can't we all just get along,..


i think we're all getting along here. nobody has started cussin' with numbers and symbols yet. :brew2:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

DANO said:


> can't we all just get along,..


that's no fun.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Bobby said:


> So how many laws have you got changed doing it this way?


Several how about you?


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Readily Available*

This is from the TPWD REGS: 

* LIFESAVING DEVICES (PFDs) All PERSONAL FLOTATION DEVICES (PFDs) must be U.S. Coast Guard approved, in serviceable condition, readily accessible, and of the appropriate size for intended user.*
*All children under 13 years of age in all vessels under 26 feet in length must wear a U.S. Coast Guard approved PFD while underway. Underway means not at anchor, made fast to the shore, or aground. *
*All vessels, including canoes and kayaks, must be equipped with one Type I, II, III or V wearable PFD for each person on board. AType V PFD is acceptable only if used in accordance with the specific instructions on the label of the device. *
*Vessels 16 feet and longer, excluding canoes and kayaks, are required to be equipped with one Type IV throwable PFD in addition to the Type I, II, III, or V PFD required for each person on board. *
*Inflatable PFDs are authorized only when used in accordance with requirements as presented on U.S. Coast Guard approval labels. Inflatable PFDs are not approved for use on personal watercraft, water skiing, or other high speed activity.*

The wording of this REG seems to be so vague that unless you are wearing the PFD or have it at arms reach you could be ticketed. On my boat that has very limited storage ( 18' Ultra Cat ) I only have one spot to store the vest and that is in the BOW storage compartment. I do keep a throwable under the console. I have been checked numerous times and never been ticketed.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I call BS on that. Your too big to run.:rotfl::rotfl:


I saw him run after the ice cream truck once. :slimer:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> Several how about you?


I'm not the one complaining about the laws. You are.:headknock I'm not trying to change the laws by complaining on a fishing message board. You are.:headknock So I haven't got any changed and don't think I will.

Which ones did you get changed?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> I saw him run after the ice cream truck once. :slimer:


That was one slow ice cream truck.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bobby said:


> That was one slow ice cream truck.


Might have been an ice cream bicycle with an elderly woman peddling. :smile:


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Bobby said:


> I'm not the one complaining about the laws. You are.:headknock I'm not trying to change the laws by complaining on a fishing message board. You are.:headknock So I haven't got any changed and don't think I will.
> 
> Which ones did you get changed?


 :walkingsm


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> :walkingsm


I couldn't read what laws you have got changed in that response. Could you explain them better.:rotfl:


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

Fight it!

I had a run in with a warden this summer that gave me a bogus ticket, first ever, needless to say the clerk at the JP office told me to fight it. Got it changed to a warning. 

If you get one ticket on your record it prob wont hurt you much until you get a second and you are a repeat offender.

Irks me that they will stop every boat in the Laguna but they wont ever walk the jetties to give tickets.

All wardens are good people, some just have more bad days than others!!!


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Good solid citation issued. If things go wrong, you & your crew would be dead in 80 seconds. Keep up the good work GW.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I just wear my life jacket when the engine is running all my passengers have to do the same thing and I bought nice jackets so people could comfortably wear them and by doing so be safe.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> I saw him run after the ice cream truck once. :slimer:





Bobby said:


> That was one slow ice cream truck.





Blk Jck 224 said:


> Might have been an ice cream bicycle with an elderly woman peddling. :smile:


you three had better watch it. you're on my radar now.

i have _*never*_ chased an ice cream truck. a beer truck a couple of times, but _*never*_ an ice cream truck.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

10 seconds, 15 seconds 30 seconds? Where do you carry your life preservers? Are they in a hatch with a lid? Does that lid mean that your access is impeded? Are they hanging from a T-top? Do you have to untie or unstrap them? Anything other than wearing the preserver could be construed as not readily accesable. By the way, all passengers on any of my boats know where the preservers are. Again, I have no problem with the game warden other than a warning would have caused the same behavior modification as a ticket. I have great respect for the wardens and what they do.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> you three had better watch it. you're on my radar now.
> 
> i have _*never*_ chased an ice cream truck. a beer truck a couple of times, but _*never*_ an ice cream truck.


I have been on your radar for years.:biggrin: And that wasn't a beer truck it was a old guy(80 +) with a pull along ice chest. He still beat you.:rotfl:


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Well Sow, if you think your pfds met the common english usage definition of "readily accessible" go to court and argue your case. In my opinion, in the context of a boating emergency, 80 seconds is not good enough. But that's just me. I expect that's why the guy took pictures. Sorry you got a ticket but I have helped a GW pull drowning victims out of the water and it sucks. 

For the libertarians out there that say let it be my decision, not the govts, as a boat operator you're often responsible for people, often kids, who know little to nothing about the hazards involved.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Where do you carry your pfds?


Levelwind said:


> Well Sow, if you think your pfds met the common english usage definition of "readily accessible" go to court and argue your case. In my opinion, in the context of a boating emergency, 80 seconds is not good enough. But that's just me. I expect that's why the guy took pictures. Sorry you got a ticket but I have helped a GW pull drowning victims out of the water and it sucks.
> 
> For the libertarians out there that say let it be my decision, not the govts, as a boat operator you're often responsible for people, often kids, who know little to nothing about the hazards involved.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Well I am guessing since he took pictures he felt very just in what he was doing. I am sure he is also ready for you to fight also because of the pics. Might be easier and cheaper to just pay the ticket. I am sure it never even crossed your mind when you piled all your stuff on the boat. I am sure it crosses your mind everytime from now on. A warning probably could have done the same thing but, the ticket wasn't unjust.


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

What was the GW's name?


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Sow Trout said:


> Where do you carry your pfds?


In the cabin next to the helm. I could have them on deck in 5 seconds not hurrying. Not saying that's good enough but I've been checked a number of times and no tickets or comments so far. The throwable ring is in reach of the helm.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> I saw him run after the ice cream truck once. :slimer:


:rotfl:


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like you irritated him somehow.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sow Trout said:


> Again, I have no problem with the game warden other than a warning would have caused the same behavior modification as a ticket.


i'm not so sure about that. this issue has received a lot of attention on 2cool, mostly because of the ticket. if it had been a warning, maybe not so much attention. look on the positive side; maybe somebody reading this will keep their PFD's more accessible now and you might have saved lives. so, thanks for that.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Let me first say that I am a professional boat captain and have been for 28 years. If you think that 80 seconds is plenty of time to get to your pfd's then you are saddly mistaken. When a Houston pilot boat was swamped a couple of years ago the captain (God rest his soul) had no time to reach a pfd because of the wave that crashed through the wheel house window. The pilot onboard was able to get to a pfd because they were readily available, and he survived! The pfd's on the boat that I captain are always within quick reach both in the wheel house and in the cabin. Quick reach means several seconds. on my 22' bay boat they are stored in a bow hatch that stays uncovered and they can be reached, also within several seconds. When things go wrong on a boat you don't get do-overs you just have regrets and second thoughts (if you're still alive that is). As for those of you that believe you should be free to do as you please, well, you have that choice, you don't have to wear them you just have to have them readily accessible so that others can find and wear them when you do something negligent that may injure others. But I do think you should fight it and then get on here and gripe some more about how the judge screwed you on the fine. 

TT


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Why do you ask?


TOOEXTREME said:


> What was the GW's name?


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

If he was in seas that could swamp a pilot boat he should have already had his pfd on. My boat is a 20 foot Shallow Sport with no sides. I do not operate it in areas where it could be swamped, but it is not possible to swamp it since it doesn't have sides. My pfds were readily accessable by my definition. I am not griping about the ticket and would not gripe about the fine I might receive. I wanted this issue do get the discusssion it has. I am glad to learn that you are a professional boat captain. I grew up on the Texas coast and have operated boats for longer than you are old with never any kind of incident. And when I say operated boats that is not just a couple of times a month and not just in the bays, but offshore as well.


ToddyTrout said:


> Let me first say that I am a professional boat captain and have been for 28 years. If you think that 80 seconds is plenty of time to get to your pfd's then you are saddly mistaken. When a Houston pilot boat was swamped a couple of years ago the captain (God rest his soul) had no time to reach a pfd because of the wave that crashed through the wheel house window. The pilot onboard was able to get to a pfd because they were readily available, and he survived! The pfd's on the boat that I captain are always within quick reach both in the wheel house and in the cabin. Quick reach means several seconds. on my 22' bay boat they are stored in a bow hatch that stays uncovered and they can be reached, also within several seconds. When things go wrong on a boat you don't get do-overs you just have regrets and second thoughts (if you're still alive that is). As for those of you that believe you should be free to do as you please, well, you have that choice, you don't have to wear them you just have to have them readily accessible so that others can find and wear them when you do something negligent that may injure others. But I do think you should fight it and then get on here and gripe some more about how the judge screwed you on the fine.
> 
> TT


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Bobby said:


> That was one slow ice cream truck.


No one said he caught up with it..


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you've seen him? 

looks like he caught it to me.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Motor running = life jacket o

n. Sinking your boat is not the main reason to wear it. It takes 1 second for everything to change in life.
I am suprised you got a ticket since you had life jackets on board. A warning would have been more appropriate I think.


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

Should have been in a Whaler


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

80 seconds is a long time to get a life jacket. fight it or pay it.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> you've seen him?


 Ive spotted bigfoot a couple times..


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Let's see*

ST got a ticket. But if Carlos didn't have a fishing license was throwing a cast net right in the same spot, would he have even gotten checked?

I my 30+ years of fishing. LOL I would say NO.....
So all we have here is Master Cylinder and BOBBY are post padding.

LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Should have been a warning IMO.
Now if he operated that boat in an unsafe manor. YES
I'd just pay the ticket like the GW expects due to the picture.
Time is money.

Play on!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bledsinger said:


> Should have been in a Whaler


Are we still talking about MC?


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

No. We are all crying in unison for Sow Trout. I have a couple hundred pesos to start a relief fund. Pfft.


Profish00 said:


> Are we still talking about MC?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like ice cream! :biggrin:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sow Trout said:


> I grew up on the Texas coast and have operated boats for longer than you are old with never any kind of incident.


occasionally, those are referred to as "famous last words." i hope that's never the case for you. in an emergency, 80 seconds can be an eternity, and an emergency can arise in the blink of an eye.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

slopoke said:


> I like ice cream! :biggrin:


no ***?


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow, talk about run away thread. 

If you where the white truck parked at Kauffer Park the last few days, there is a little more to it. Do to recent activity during the most inclamite weather, every LEO in Kleberg county has been wanting to know where you where the last several days. 
The ticket is two fold I believe. First, the CG's and GW's are pushing hard these days about "readily accessable". I got a CG warning because the hatch latch got stuck while trying to open it for inspection. I got it open but had to put some english on it. Trash bags or anything stacked on top of the storage containing the pfd's in not readily accessable. Second, and purely spectulation based on observation. The county is wanting more "revenue" from recreational boaters who use their facilities. Because they know they'll never get it from the commercials/locals. Somebody has to pay for the new unusable boat ramp.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> no ***?


:biggrin:


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> no, you'd get taken to the psych ward at utmb, and then they'd talk to you for a long time and then give you a bunch of pretty little colorful pills to take.


Just for wearing a Speedo? :rotfl:


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

In the future I, and my friends, will wear my inflatable suspenders while going to and from the cabin. Now that the GW and I have met and he knows where my cabin is I suspect he might be on the lookout. The best thing about this encounter is that I have a new source for fishing reports.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> In the future I, and my friends, will wear my inflatable suspenders while going to and from the cabin. Now that the GW and I have met and he knows where my cabin is I suspect he might be on the lookout. The best thing about this encounter is that I have a new source for fishing reports.


That is a great way to keep a positive spin on the situation Big D. Green to ya buddy!
Tight Knot


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Sow Trout, shame this guy wasn't wearing his PFD or had time to put it on. Hopefully you will at least make your's more accessible or better yet put it on.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Must have been too cold out and he was tired of waiting on you to deploy the jackets.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

*In Baffin Huh?*

Okay, I'lll admit it D...I sicked my BIL on you because....YOU DIDN'T CALL!

Ticket stands...your screwed! Sorry amigo!


----------

